# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Echo

## Izabel

Deja-vu

Mos valle bashke kemi qene
Ne luginen e thelle te heshtjes?
Ulerimat e heshtjes dridhin ajrin ne te
Gjysem diell e gjysem hene ishte atje
Ti pritat e frikes i ngrije
Ne labirinthet e endrave te mija
Makthet  kaperceja e kaperceja
Veshur me gjysmen e diellit qe ndriste.
Ti fshiheshe e fshiheshe 
Ne te errten gjysem te henes,
Pertueshem veten e ruaje
Nga fundi tragjik i endres.

----------


## Izabel

Shpirti mu shtrydh
Mes dy gjethe te rena vjeshte
Nje e kuqe, nje e verdhe.
Pikoi si shi a si lot,
Fluturoi si fllad a si ere,
Dy gjethe vjeshte i shkundi 
Mes tyre te shtrydhej serisht
Nje e kuqe, nje e verdhe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Living in Vain

te fluturoj,
gjithmone kam pas deshire
te te rri prane e shoh me endje,
kam enderruar ne te gdhire
mbremjeve degjoj zene e vone
dua, prek, puth e qaj
kur ti,
ti vazhdon harron....

----------


## Eagle

> Deja-vu
> 
> Mos valle bashke kemi qene
> Ne luginen e thelle te heshtjes?
> Ulerimat e heshtjes dridhin ajrin ne te
> Gjysem diell e gjysem hene ishte atje
> Ti pritat e frikes i ngrije
> Ne labirinthet e endrave te mija
> Makthet  kaperceja e kaperceja
> ...


Me ngjeth kjo poezi
Kush di te shkruaje kuptohet menjehere.
Ti shoh qe di.
Heren tjeter nje me te bukur 
Heren tjeter nje me te gezuar
Te lutem. Tjetren.

----------


## Izabel

Ne do te dish si te vish tek mua
Ndiq rruget qe lene gishterinjte e mi
Futur ne floket e tua....
Per atje ku rera e  nxehte e shkretetires
kembet e zbathura te na shpoje,
dhe ti drejt meje, 
( i vetmi objekt i gjalle ne ate vend)
etjen tende te drejtosh....
Atehere do te jap te pish,
nje kupe me te gjitha dejavute e mija
dhe do te tregoj si lindin oazet blu
Eja,
Te kam ftuar ne gosti....
Te dehemi,te dehemi
Merr nga pija ime....
pi.

----------


## Izabel

E lagur nata
Ne "Duomo Cathedral"
Pellumbat nen kembet e statujes
flene.
Ne qetesine e erret, dritash shpuar
Perbuzur, haruar, refuzuar,
Nje shpirt i munduar rrotull vjen.
I duken brinjet fijeholla
Dhe gjithcka tjeter ka nen to,
Me drite te mekur i shkelqen.
Shpresa qe s'vdes, endra e vrare
Lotet e nates i pi ngadale...
Pende pellumbash mbledh neper shesh
Flatrat me to do te arnoje
Qe prap te mund te fluturoje.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Izabel

Shtate lekurat 
Tia heq trupit tim
Dhe ti fal andej ketej 
per bamiresi.
Por...
Kush mishin e zhveshur mund ta shohe
Dritehijet permes brinjeve,
mund te shohe pa neveri...
Do tia fal eshtrat dhe shpirtin tim
Atij dhe vetem atij.

----------


## epidemia

> Shtate lekurat 
> Tia heq trupit tim
> Dhe ti fal andej ketej 
> per bamiresi.
> Por...
> Kush mishin e zhveshur mund ta shohe
> Dritehijet permes brinjeve,
> mund te shohe pa neveri...
> Do tia fal eshtrat dhe shpirtin tim
> Atij dhe vetem atij.


E   thelle  dhe   ndoshta   edhe  e  sinqertw  !  Te  lumte  Izabel ! 
Me  lejo  te  shkruaj  edhe  une  dicka  per  lekuren  i  frymezuar  nga  e  mesipermja  jote !


SKLLAVJA   E   VETVETES

Shtatë  lëkurët  e shpirtit të  saj
kalimtareve  të  rastit 
ua  dhuroi
dhe para turmes lekurëplotë
lakuriq  skelet dhe shpirt
qëndroi
e   vetme,
por  e  vetmuar  kurrë
para  turmës  që  
edhe  shpirtin  shiste
për  të  sajën,
të  tetën  lëkurë

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Izabel

Mosqenie.

Nuk erresohet qielli
Vec ndotet, behet gri
Mushkerite thithin tmerrin
Qe endet neper ajer
Ne vena s'kullon gjak
Por ulurima rrjedh
Si dege te thata gjymtyret
Keputen, copetohen,
Dhe ti rend lemerisur
Qe hicit ti shpetosh
Drejt dyerve me ankth
Qe para teje mbyllen
Ngadale dhe mosperfillese.
Por perendi nuk je,
Dhe mbetesh ti atje
Ku ererat e nxehta
Shkrumbojne kamomilat
Neper fusha.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Izabel

Ne humnerat e tua, 
Do bie, 
Si tymnaje, pluhur a hi 
Po ashtu te tretur dhe pa forme 
Do arrish te  me mbash 
valle ti?

----------


## whisper

> Ne humnerat e tua, 
> Do bie, 
> Si tymnaje, pluhur a hi 
> Po ashtu te tretur dhe pa forme 
> Do arrish te  me mbash 
> valle ti?



Na  iku  jeta  mes  tymnajash  e  pluhuri...
me  hirin  tend  ne  duar
pleheroj
djerrinat  e  shpirtit...
..........................
celi  nje  lule...
gri.

----------


## selina_21

Izabel shume te bukura jane yvo qe te gjitha...i like ittt

----------


## Izabel

*Karma*

E urrej o bote, tendin rrotullim
Ato qe shkojne dhe ata qe vijne
Ata qe ngrihen dhe ato qe bien
Ato qe hidhen dhe ata qe priten
Skenare te njejte me te tjere aktore
Qe rrotull e rrotull, pa fund perseriten
Spirale e mallkuar, tren qe vec rend
Ne shinat e kohes, i cmenduri karusel
Dhe ate qe ben, po aq shpejt e gjen
Shkelin hapat e mija ne gjurmet e tua
Dhe te tuat gjurme, mbi te mijat bien
Pashmangshemrisht rrotulluar......
Ne rradhen qe vjen..........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dito

Urimet e mia te perzemerta per krijimet e bukura, keshtu vazhdoni se eshte bukur te krijosh.

Dito.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Izabel

*Zgjim*


Mengjesin ne grushta dua te shtrydh
sot.
Dhe etjen me lengun e tij te shuaj.
Zvarritshem mbi trupin e tij te rreshkas
rruge rrezesh ti le ne lekure....
Aromat nga gjinjte e vegjel tia thith
Ta gris,
Dhe copat trupit tim tia vesh
Te dal jashte pastaj
Te bredh.....
E veshur me mengjes.

----------


## whisper

> *Zgjim*
> 
> 
> Mengjesin ne grushta dua te shtrydh
> sot.
> Dhe etjen me lengun e tij te shuaj.
> Zvarritshem mbi trupin e tij te rreshkas
> rruge rrezesh ti le ne lekure....
> Aromat nga gjinjte e vegjel tia thith
> ...



( kujdes  se  mos  eshte  mengjez  transparent....lol )

E  veshur  me  mengjezet  e  lakuriqta
zbukuruar...
...............................
kemishenaten  e  muzgut  tim
kraheve  te  lodhur  te  dites e  hedh
harruar...
....................................
pagjumesi  apo  zgjim ?

----------


## Rebele

> Mosqenie.
> 
> Nuk erresohet qielli
> Vec ndotet, behet gri
> Mushkerite thithin tmerrin
> Qe endet neper ajer
> Ne vena s'kullon gjak
> Por ulurima rrjedh
> Si dege te thata gjymtyret
> ...


Te rrotullon, te rrotullon, e te shemb kjo. 
Kerkoj falje qe s'te kisha lexuar me pare.

----------


## Izabel

T'i lepij kembet qe gjak te kullojne
nga ecja e lodhshme
neper shkretetirat e mija...
Me lekuren time 
cdo plage ta fshi...
Me frymen e puthjeve
porezat t'i mbush
dhe pa pushim thith
nektarin tend te hidhur...
Por fjale.... 
fjale nuk te them...
Bije e vogel  e mbretit LIR jam lindur!

----------


## whisper

> T'i lepij kembet qe gjak te kullojne
> nga ecja e lodhshme
> neper shkretetirat e mija...
> Me lekuren time 
> cdo plage ta fshi...
> Me frymen e puthjeve
> porezat t'i mbush
> dhe pa pushim thith
> nektarin tend te hidhur...
> ...



_Kordelia_ e  dashur,  kij  miresine  t'u  vesh  nje  titull  poezive  te  tua...Besoj  se  meritojne  me  shume  se  kaq...Jane  vertet  impresionuese...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Izabel

*Orgazem*

Femra... meshkuj
kafshe... bime...
hotele... shtepi...
arome e bregut...
belbezim
kokrriza rere
mbi kerthize...
femra dhe meshkuj
perseri
Pastaj ti ... ti ... ti
Vetem ti
Drite e diellit mbi hene
shperberje ... stuhi..
rrathet e jehones
vetetima shi...
dhe... shi
i embli shi!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

